# Great Day On The PLANKS



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Morning everyone and thank the Lord for another day. Hope this finds you all well. We all had a great day on the planks at Buckroe pier yesterday.Once again I enjoyed the fellowship of all the regulars and my fans and fishing buddies, Ray, Digger, Salty, Backlash, One other that I can't remember his name right now and finally meeting Dr. Bubba and Custer[Tommy Lindsay} really made my day.Unfortunately Sandflea couldn't make it today, but will be fishing with Salty tommorow.I am hopping to meet him one of these days also.Thank you Jerry for the watermellon and for putting out the chum that we all bought.There was 3 cobia caught, 2 small pups and 1-43".Unfortunately, none by me.We exchanged ideas and I showed them a new knot.
One called the improved Albrite knot where as you just make a couple more turns around a single strand through the lop end.. Gave my fans my blessed drum rigs, new type beads and my straw rigs to catch spanish and trout. The spanish never showed up all day.The pier was a little crowded, but when the time came to bring in a cobia we all co operated with bringing in our lines so the one who hasd a cobia on had it free to bring it in.This is what it takes when fishing for them elusive cobia from the planks.The atmosphere and fellowship was great as usual and I am sure everyone had a great day.I left around 5 pm, so I hope there was a couple of cobia caught after that, and the spanish showed up.. I guess Salty or Digger will let us know .Well thats about it for now. Till next time, take care, stay healthy and God love and bless you all. Tony

FISHING HAS A NAME***RED DOG***

[This message has been edited by Red Dog (edited 06-14-2001).]

[This message has been edited by Red Dog (edited 06-14-2001).]


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

A couple more were landed. A total of 10 hookups during the day. A good day had by all. I enjoyed meeting everyone. Custer is the missing name I believe from your list ahh I probably missed somebody. It was fun.


------------------
*DIGGER*


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

Hello Digger and fellow fishermen. What is the chum made of that it used for the Cobia.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I concur, very nice day out there!

Red Dog, it was my pleasure to finally meet, I hope to do it again sometime soon(btw, thanks for the blessed drum rig and straw rig)
.
Backlash, Custer, and Buckshot, great to meet you guys as well! Hope to be seeing you guys again too. Digger, Salty, Old Hippie...always good to see y'all!
I don't know if Gene watches this board, but good see you too!

I have to agree on something Red Dog said in terms of cooperation on the pier. This was my first trip in all these years to Buckroe pier. I have never seen such a high level of cooperation and folks working together on any pier, anywhere. There were at least 30-40 rods out, and when there was a hookup, folks hustled and helped out.
Truly a pleasure! No attitudes, just good fisherman!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi Steve and thanks for your post. Hope this finds you and your family well. The chum is groung up menhaden or we call bunker and other scrap fish like threadfin. Then it is frozen in buckets and sold. We put it in a sack and put over the pier and it leaves a good oil slick and pieces fall from the sack also to attrack cobia.It worked good yesterday for there were a few cobia caught on the pier.Take care and God love and bless you and yours. Tony

FISHING HAS A NAME***RED DOG***


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Tony, Bubba, Backlash, Ol Hippie, Digger... What a blast... Thanks for answering the million questions I had... Plan on getting back to Buckroe sometime in the next 2-3 weeks...

Again, THanks and I look forward to doing it again !!!!

Tommy


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

look at what the cat drug in!

the lurker made a post! he's a natural blonde, you know....









good to meet you too Tommy!
I saw your post on chum, but the only place I know over there is Wallace's. But that's up in Fox Hill. Maybe someone else knows of something closer to you. I'll ask around myself.


----------



## backlash (May 13, 2001)

I had a wonderfull time fishing with yall! 

I stayed for a while after dark and watched some sharks brought up. I had a few runs but none stayed on. Well it was great seeing Digger, Salty, and Red Dog and meeting Dr. Bubba, Custer, and Old Hippie. Hey Bubba who is buckshot? I didnt meet him....Well there is always next time. Thanks Red Dog for the blessed rigs, I need all the blessings I can get, I will attempt to do them proud. Untill we meet again, enjoy!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

As always, it was good seeing all you guys out there the other day, hope we can all do it again soon.

Met up out there with Sand Flea the next day, and it was dead out there. There were still a few guys out there, but nothing like the day before. Sand Flea had something like a run, but there was a lot of question to whether or not it was a cobe, some people thought big blue, some thought cobe, the more I think about it the more I think it could have been a shark because the water was pretty dark out there, and when the eel came back up it had its back end bitten off. I thought the run was tooo long and hard to be just a blue though. I ended up taking a nice spanish (20-21"), and there were a few more caught by other people. No cobes, seen or landed by the time I left around 6-ish, and when I left there were only about 3 people out there cobe fishing. I'm glad the weather held off and we had a good time out there. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey gang...sorry I couldn't make it out Wednesday, but I had a nice time hanging out with Salty on Thursday. 

And that's the advantage to having a run where the bait is bitten in half and dropped: it could've been anything. I choose to believe it was a 79-pound cobia, just say I could say I would've topped Digger if I hadn't set the hook too early.









[This message has been edited by sand flea (edited 06-17-2001).]


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Oh Noooo...... had to be 150lbs or better...







heheheee....


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Eel bit in half? Sounds like the work of a critter with big teeth to me







, more than likely a shark!

Lou


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'am thinking Razor Lips. I have caught a few
on eels.

------------------
*DIGGER*


----------



## EightySixed (May 16, 2001)

What is a Razor Lips?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Bluefish!! It become even more evedent in the 2-5 LB class.

------------------
*DIGGER*


----------



## Martin6FanVan (Jun 19, 2001)

Razor Lips is a good one...

Ask my Black Lab of years ago, she had the very tip of her nose bit off by a 6lb blue which had fallen on the ground after being landed. She went to sniff the Bluefish, before I could get to her, the fish had bitten her on the tip of her snout taking about an 1/8th of an inch of her nose. I look back on it as funny now...But it sure as heck ruined that fishing trip. God rest her soul....she never approached another fish after that....LOL

So if you take your favorite pup with you and you cath Mr Razorlips. Watch your dog closely.... 

------------------
Hooks Up, Guys and Gals!!
Take Care and God Bless!


----------

